# New Carbon Bike - Felt, Cannondale, Scott???



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

Looking into a new road bike (currently riding a 58cm 2004 Cannondale R2000) and think I want to go carbon this time round.

The bikes I was looking into were:
Felt F2C - retail around $2700 - weight apx 17lbs
Scott CR1 Pro Ultegra - retail around $3200 - weight apx 16.5lbs
Cannondale Six13 R3000 - retail around $3500 - weight ??

These are the bikes my shop sells.......also was fantising about the Dura Ace models: Felt F1C ($4999), Scott CR1 Team ($4500) and Cannondale Six13 R5000 ($4400), but think even with EP they are beyond my budget.

Does anyone have any thoughts on one compaired to the other?

From what I hear Felt may be hard to get ahold of. I plan on calling Felt today to check on delivery times. The felt is Dura-Ace while the others are Ultegra
Scott is deamed as being the lightest carbon frame (which is not that big of a deal to me (Cat 5 racer soon to be Cat 4).

I think my shop has the Scott and Cannondale in stock (but not in my size) so I can get a short ride on these, but not the Felt.

KMan


----------



## minimojos (Mar 16, 2004)

I have owned a Felt in the past and have been happy. Seems to have a good marriage of quality a value, however the value seems to be getting smaller as the brand gains in popularity. I purchased a Six13 (Dura-Ace) and could not be happier. I love the Carbon/Aluminum frame and it comes in at just over 16 lbs. Honestly any of the bikes you have listed are fantastic rides, but I think they are asking a bit too much for the Felt. My LBS offered it to me at 2100 and said it retailed for 2400. It seems like a fantastic deal aside from the wheelset. The Vistas are ok wheels but do not seem to match the components and frameset of the bike. That was the compromise they took in order to keep the price down. If you want the best bang for the buck, I would say it probably lies with the Felt. But again you can't loose with any of those bikes!


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

If you like the felt,you'll like the fuji alot.


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

If you're trying to get the Felt on EP, that might take a while. Of course give them a call, I don't know the current EP status. They've been specing them w/ American Classics lately, so no worries about the Vista SLs. Although, the SLs don't look that bad, they feel reasonably light too. I haven't ridden them though.

Anyway, I gave up and got an F25. Now that's a nice bike, but not full carbon like what you're looking for. They've been doing a few "upgrades" on that bike as well. Easton EC70 fork instead of the Felt fork, etc. I'm not as happy w/ the Orion II's. I'd rather they put the AC's on that instead.


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

I recently made this exact same decision, ended up with the scott. I hear that the F2c leaves something to be desired. I rode it around for abit, and it didn't seem as lively, but nothing major, my impressions aren't to be taken very seriously, I rode it for like 30 min, I bought the scott on someone elses reccomendation. The scott is stiff, much stiffer than my previous Giant TCR comp, MUCH stiffer (the BB dosen't swing from side to side in a sprint), it's comfortable, I've taken it out for a 60mile ride, no strange numbness or pains, never felt like stopping. I've put 150ish miles on it since I got it about a week ago, I love it, it decends better, has the same quick steering I'm used to, and like. It's a very nice bike, seems to climb well. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat. 

The felt that I saw had AC-420's on it......


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*No Felt F2C's for the rest of the year...*

I called Felt and they said no F2C....all out of stock for the year. They do have some F1C's left, but as mentioned not sure about EP delivery.
I am going to my LBS tomorrow to get some prices and delivery info.

KMan






FTF said:


> I recently made this exact same decision, ended up with the scott. I hear that the F2c leaves something to be desired. I rode it around for abit, and it didn't seem as lively, but nothing major, my impressions aren't to be taken very seriously, I rode it for like 30 min, I bought the scott on someone elses reccomendation. The scott is stiff, much stiffer than my previous Giant TCR comp, MUCH stiffer (the BB dosen't swing from side to side in a sprint), it's comfortable, I've taken it out for a 60mile ride, no strange numbness or pains, never felt like stopping. I've put 150ish miles on it since I got it about a week ago, I love it, it decends better, has the same quick steering I'm used to, and like. It's a very nice bike, seems to climb well. I'd buy it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> The felt that I saw had AC-420's on it......


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

*cannondale*

buy american. the cannondale is cuting edge and very sweet looking in the flesh. cannondale is also probably a little quicker and better with the warrenty, just in case something did ever happen.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

harvestlaser said:


> buy american. the cannondale is cuting edge and very sweet looking in the flesh. cannondale is also probably a little quicker and better with the warrenty, just in case something did ever happen.


Cutting edge? Quicker? I thought the rider is quicker. Buy American if you want to pay more,sure.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*FYI: The Cannondale Synapse is made is Asia*

I know this model isn't on topic in this discussion but I wanted to mention that Cannondale's newest model is not made in the USA.



harvestlaser said:


> buy american. the cannondale is cuting edge and very sweet looking in the flesh. cannondale is also probably a little quicker and better with the warrenty, just in case something did ever happen.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i didnt think we were even talking about the new model, the synapse. "cannondale is also probably a little quicker and better with the warrenty" the word quicker pertains to the warrenty. i hope you continue to think that made in taiwan is just as good after you lose your job and get some crappy service job. also scott can't even sell their whole bike line in the US because they don't pay attention to US patents, now thats a way of doing business isn't it? 



merckxman said:


> I know this model isn't on topic in this discussion but I wanted to mention that Cannondale's newest model is not made in the USA.


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*I called Felt USA....*

and they told me they have no F2C's left and will not be geting any back in. They do (did) have 2 F1C's left in my size and the pretty much told me if I want one I better order it yesterday. I am still waiting to hear back from my shop on the EP price, but I am almost certain it will be out of my $$ range. I also contacted FELT in Europe asking about shipping a F2C to the states and they replied that they cannot ship Felt bikes directly to the US???? I don't understand that at all, do they have to import them to Canada 1st and from there to the US???

The more I find out that I can't get the Felt the more I want that bike. (I also think it looks the best out of the 3. Anyway, I plan on heading down to my LBS and trying to ride all 3 bikes and see which feels/fits me better. (They have lower line Felts in stock).

KMan




9-speed said:


> If you're trying to get the Felt on EP, that might take a while. Of course give them a call, I don't know the current EP status. They've been specing them w/ American Classics lately, so no worries about the Vista SLs. Although, the SLs don't look that bad, they feel reasonably light too. I haven't ridden them though.
> 
> Anyway, I gave up and got an F25. Now that's a nice bike, but not full carbon like what you're looking for. They've been doing a few "upgrades" on that bike as well. Easton EC70 fork instead of the Felt fork, etc. I'm not as happy w/ the Orion II's. I'd rather they put the AC's on that instead.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

harvestlaser said:


> buy american. the cannondale is cuting edge and very sweet looking in the flesh. cannondale is also probably a little quicker and better with the warrenty, just in case something did ever happen.


Alu lugs and carbon tubes is not cutting edge. The 6.13 frames look cool, but are way over-priced for what they are.

Taiwanese manufacturing is just as good, if not better than North American manufacturing.


Just for giggles, check out Ridley if you are looking for a carbon frameset.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

huh just aluminum lugs and carbon tubes, that shows you really don't know anything and have never spent the time to actually learn about them. over-priced for a hand built frame with more expensive labor force than anyother frame. if that is true everyone would buy a trek because those are the best deal, state of art carbon and made in the usa and proven.... i do agree with you on one point ridleys look cool. the next time you see a kid getting his last shot or last peice of bread, steal it from him and look him in the eyes and tell him you would rather send money to asia. and that is my last word on trying to educate some bull headed, deal searchering idiots, not exactly you but it could be. 






merckx56 said:


> Alu lugs and carbon tubes is not cutting edge. The 6.13 frames look cool, but are way over-priced for what they are.
> 
> Taiwanese manufacturing is just as good, if not better than North American manufacturing.
> 
> ...


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

What size do you need? I've seen several F2c in the LBS around here in MI. I hate it when someone tells me they have a dura-ace bike and its only the shifters and ders. The Vistas are heavy 2200 grams, IM not sure about the SL's, are those lighter? The Felts look sweet. I guess the sweat shops are running a little slow.


----------



## merckx56 (Aug 16, 2004)

harvestlaser said:


> huh just aluminum lugs and carbon tubes, that shows you really don't know anything and have never spent the time to actually learn about them. over-priced for a hand built frame with more expensive labor force than anyother frame. if that is true everyone would buy a trek because those are the best deal, state of art carbon and made in the usa and proven.... i do agree with you on one point ridleys look cool. the next time you see a kid getting his last shot or last peice of bread, steal it from him and look him in the eyes and tell him you would rather send money to asia. and that is my last word on trying to educate some bull headed, deal searchering idiots, not exactly you but it could be.


Let's not make this into a political argument, as my, or anyone else for that matter, buying a bike not made in the US is not going to bankrupt the healthcare or welfare system.

Actually, the Cannondale IS alu lugs with carbon tubes. Here's a quote from C'dales site:

"The Six13?s unique construction forges a secure, mechanical interlock between its carbon fiber tubes and aluminum clusters". 

It might be a different way of boding/attaching the tubes, but make no mistake, it's alu lugs and carbon tubes.

As for the deal searching comment, my Ridley with 10 speed D/A and Ksyriums cost way more than any Cannondale, and yes, I used every angle I had in the bike industry (and I have a few after 20 years in) to get a good deal. The bigger idiot is the one that pays retail for something that overproced to begin with...

Remember a few years ago when Easton released (accidently) the cost of a Cannondale tubeset?? IIRC, it was around $35-40 for the whole alu tubeset. You're telling me that American know how and building by hand make up the rest of the cost of an alu frame...

You, my friend, are diluted.

I sincerely hope you enjoy your C'dale.


----------



## 9-speed (Feb 16, 2004)

*wow*

That's a pretty big leap. Buy a bike made in Taiwan and you'll lose your job.

At the risk of completely changing the OP's topic, you do realize this argument goes WAY beyond bikes don't you? 

I'm so close to mentioning it because this will turn completely into a political discussion, but I'm biting my tongue...


----------



## carlos (May 26, 2004)

harvestlaser said:


> huh just aluminum lugs and carbon tubes, that shows you really don't know anything and have never spent the time to actually learn about them. over-priced for a hand built frame with more expensive labor force than anyother frame. if that is true everyone would buy a trek because those are the best deal, state of art carbon and made in the usa and proven.... i do agree with you on one point ridleys look cool. the next time you see a kid getting his last shot or last peice of bread, steal it from him and look him in the eyes and tell him you would rather send money to asia. and that is my last word on trying to educate some bull headed, deal searchering idiots, not exactly you but it could be.



wow, is the USA economy really that bad?????


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Vista SL*

_"The Vistas are heavy 2200 grams, IM not sure about the SL's, are those lighter?"_


They are a little lighter. Around 1700grams if I remember correctly. I have them on my Felt F55. Seem fine so far. No probs.


----------



## moonkat (Dec 12, 2004)

*Actually,*

The Velomax labeling and info is quite confusing; I think they have more than one spec of wheel for same name.....Felt speced wheels different from their standard wheels. That and lack of availability steered me away from Felt.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*How about a Trek 5000?*

I know...everybody has one, and everybody who doesn't hates 'em. The 5000 is the old 5200 and has the same Carbon 120 frame as the Madone 5.2...which is pretty much the same as the OCLV used in the 5.9 and above except it's a little heavier...do you care about a couple of ounces? I don't. A lot of people think a 5000 is probably the best entry level full carbon monococque no lugs bike, and I agree. I just got a 2004 for $1600 and it's a great ride. I also have a 2002 Litespeed Tuscany, which is a great ride, but feels more like a crit bike these days...I'm gonna use the 5000 for 50 mile plus stuff like Elephant Rock, and so forth...just feels like it might be a little easier all day in the saddle bike. Components on the 5000 are pretty good...Ultegra except for 105 brakes and front derailleur...this is how they keep the price down and it hasn't been a problem so far. Bontrager Race wheels seem okay...the Bontrager tires are pretty junky, so I switched 'em out for Conti GP3000s, adding a ITM Millenium Carbon OS bar, and Koobi AU seat...that's all I need. Check it out, it's worth considering...


----------



## Chaz_cycles (Apr 14, 2002)

*Treks*

They are lugged internally. Trek does not make monocoque frames


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

moonkat said:


> The Velomax labeling and info is quite confusing; I think they have more than one spec of wheel for same name.....Felt speced wheels different from their standard wheels. That and lack of availability steered me away from Felt.


I was wondering about Velomax and Felt. A friend of mine got the F25 with the OrionII wheels and the hubs do not look as nice as the standard OrionII the LBS sells.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Chaz_cycles said:


> They are lugged internally. Trek does not make monocoque frames


A lot of people seem to think thier monocoque. Its nice that they can repair a damaged tube though.


----------

